#  Nachrichten >   EMEA für Verbot von Bufexamac >

## aerzteblatt.de

London  Das Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use (CHMP) der European Medicines Agency (EMA) hat den Mitgliedsländern empfohlen, Medikamenten mit dem Wirkstoff Bufexamac die Zulassung zu entziehen. Als Grund wird das hohe Risiko von ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

